# Would anyone here date a person with differing political views



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

I don't ever like to discuss politics when it comes to dating or even a friendship, especially with Trump involved; but with the times we're living in, & this President not being a traditional President, I just wonder how this affects people who want to date or meet someone, I can already imagine just a basic friendship with someone now can be a bit tricky, so I just wonder what people's views are when it comes to a potential romantic relationship, could anyone here look past their political differences & date a Trump supporter or even average Republican? could you a Trump supporter date someone who has different views on issues than you do? if they voted for Hillary? Democrat or are independents, libertarians etc or Republican who didn't support Trump. I think a similar post was put here, but I don't remember :stu sorry if it's a sensitive post, don't mean to make it tense or offend, I'm just curious.


----------



## causalset (Sep 11, 2016)

I know I would -- already have.


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

I've been married to someone for 28 years. Most of the presidential elections we've voted differently. I try to tell him if we just both don't vote, the result will be the same, but he HAS to vote. So I have to go vote to cancel out his vote.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

littleghost said:


> I've been married to someone for 28 years. Most of the presidential elections we've voted differently. I try to tell him if we just both don't vote, the result will be the same, but he HAS to vote. So I have to go vote to cancel out his vote.


haha thats cool :lol


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

littleghost said:


> I've been married to someone for 28 years. Most of the presidential elections we've voted differently. I try to tell him if we just both don't vote, the result will be the same, but he HAS to vote. So I have to go vote to cancel out his vote.


Lol love it!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Idc, I don't bother with politics tbh. Doesn't matter.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

I was gonna say a vehement no (cause politics to me say really important things about your values,) but considering littleghost makes it work maybe I should be open. I just can't see myself marrying a... Republican bleh... lol j/k... Ironically my sister is dating one and we have no idea how that happened lol so who knows


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

If it was a significant difference I seriously doubt it. Their values/morality would be completely different to mine.

Under no circumstances would I date someone who is socially conservative, but I doubt they'd date me either. This extends to religious ideologues that vote for liberal political parties because they pander to them, but are still socially conservative.

We don't really have the same kinds of libertarians here. Speaking about US libertarians, I could potentially date one if they were socially liberal, but I think they are often idealistic.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

Depends how hot of a liberal she is.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I voted for Stein and registered with the California National Party, so it'll be a long time before I meet someone whose political views don't differ. :lol

At any rate, I'd take it on a case by case basis and examine her reasons for her positions. My parents always cancel out each other's votes, works for them.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

Sure, it would depend on her underlying reasons though. I wouldn't really be interested in being in a relationship with someone who doesn't want to explore ideas with me.

Be careful not to confuse the symbol for what you think it symbolises.:nerd:


----------



## willtowin (Feb 1, 2017)

I would never date a conservative. I'm friends with traditional conservatives, but not the Trump-voting kind.


----------



## Absence of Words (Feb 27, 2016)

I'm more of a liberal, and my boyfriend is libertarian, but at the end of the day it doesn't really affect anything. We're able to discuss our differing views without getting into fights about it, and I think it can be good to have someone who keeps your mind open to different ideas.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Absolutely I would. Idc. I dated someone with different political views and it was interesting to scrap with him LOL and get the other perspective. I learned a lot from that, and even learned to agree with some of my past opposing views. Different perspectives on politics is nowhere near why we broke up. I honestly think the only political thing I wouldn't be able to date someone for is the opposing view to mine on abortion. And that's actually extremely relevant to a relationship.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

I wouldn't care about who they voted for in itself, and politics isn't something I give that much of a **** about, but it would surprise me if I didn't find the character of a _very_ right wing person fairly unappealing.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Nope, there's pretty critical fundamentals of life which differ left to right the majority of time and I doubt I'd be able to comfortably overlook it.


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

Yes. I think everyone is entitled to their own political views, just like anything in life. Different people have different views. Unfortunately it seems like 9 out of 10 people get too personal when politics are discussed. While I will not care about it, I have a hard time thinking the other person can put this aside. I have personally seen a few occasions where grown and even elder adults come into a shouting match and hurling personal insults at each other at what was started from a political casual talk.


----------



## OtterlyAbsurd (Jan 25, 2017)

I'd date someone with slight differences of opinion, but not significant ones. At the end of the day your politics (or lack thereof) say a lot about your values.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I like differences in opinion in the people in my life. I don't really want someone that simply reinforces my own thoughts. It's not very dynamic. And really I have a hard time caring deeply about politics.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Idk...I mean, some differences would be ok. Ffs, we don't have to agree on everything. But there are a few issues where it would really bother me if we were that different, and then one issue, abortion, where I just do not see how having differences there could possibly work out. There's just no way. I personally think killing babies is wrong, and I always have, ever since I was a kid and first learned what abortion was, and was shocked to learn that it's actually legal for women to murder their own unborn children. Yeah, not planning on dating or getting into a relationship with any baby killers ffs.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

It depends. I dont mind their view on politics. But if they were a big fan of hillary or if they had completely opposite views to me it would be a bit of a turn off.


----------



## Unknown Trooper (Jun 28, 2016)

You people and the madness you call politics. Bloody hell !


----------



## AmandaWillow (Feb 11, 2017)

I would but I see a lot of people who don't. That's why I avoid the topic when meeting new people. I just say I don't follow politics.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Vastly differing political views? As in she voted for Trump? Probably not.

I can respect more conservative mindsets, however and don't really have a gripe agreeing to disagree as long as the person isn't super headstrong about the whole thing.

I much more regard compassion and humility when it comes to people and not so much their political orientation.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

If they're willing to date me, odds are their political views aren't all that different.


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

I don't care what your views are so long as you don't push them on me. However, I have found if I get along with someone they generally share my views on things so it is a nonissue.


----------



## Strago (Jan 12, 2017)

I don't think the other person's political views matters to me as much as them having an open mind to differing opinions, and rational backing for their own. I think someone who disagreed with me but was tolerant of others views would be easier to get along with than someone who agrees with me, but is highly intolerant of any difference of opinion.

There are certain morals we would need to have in common though.


----------



## DukeDuck (Jul 27, 2016)

Not if the couple is interracial. I don't think a Mexican girl would date a Trump supporter, chances are very slim. And even if they do, it would go south very soon and they'd break up. (pun intended  )


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

It may not be as likely, as our core values might be too different, but it's definitely possible(as long as he'd be open-minded and flexible with his opinions).


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

I've got a question.

Some of you have said something along the lines of "I don't really care about politics". Given that politics touches so many aspects of life, what do you *really* mean by that?

There's more to politics than quantitative easing and choosing a political party, surely you care about the kind of world you live in (even if you think that it's hopeless and we're all doomed). Is it more that you do have opinions but you're used to seeing people who aren't very good at having these kind of discussion so prefer to just avoid them all together?

I can't really think of a good reason to think that way other than self preservation, a fear of having to defend your positions. So if there's a reason I'm just missing, let me know, I'm genuinely interested.

I just strikes me as an excuse not to test yourself or not caring about what happens to people. Not being really passionate I can understand but being generally indifferent seems odd to me.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

Strago said:


> I don't think the other person's political views matters to me as much as them having an open mind to differing opinions, and rational backing for their own. I think someone who disagreed with me but was tolerant of others views would be easier to get along with than someone who agrees with me, but is highly intolerant of any difference of opinion.
> 
> There are certain morals we would need to have in common though.


Agreed, echo chambers are boring.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

DukeDuck said:


> Not if the couple is interracial. I don't think a Mexican girl would date a Trump supporter, chances are very slim. And even if they do, it would go south very soon and they'd break up. (pun intended  )


I didn't know the different races had all agreed on what their political views would be as a collective.:laugh:


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)

it depends on how different but probably not. i can't see people with completely opposing political views have a functional relationship since their opinions would most likely clash a lot. someone's political views aren't "just politics", they extend to their values, thoughts, worldview and most aspects of life.


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

depends how different I guess :lol

I don't think I could date someone who supported creating a fundamentalist theocracy, and burning infidels, for example

Or someone who wanted to bring back feudalism or slavery

Politics is much bigger than just 'party x/y/z' or 'raise/cut some tax', it's the way we organise human life

questions like:
-'how are people allowed to interact with each other?' 
-'which areas of land do our society's rules apply to?'
-'how is the ownership or distribution of resources defined, organised, or enforced?' 
-'can humans be property? and under what circumstances?'
-'how are the rules of our society determined?'
-'what powers over others can a person have? and how do they get them?'
-'what rights do I have within society?'
-'what obligations do I have within society?'
-'what guarantees or assurances exist in society which I can rely on?'

and... well, pretty much everything else about how we live. 

I can probably look past minor details like disagreements on this or that policy, but the foundations are pretty important


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Not sure. I can ignore some things, like if they super into sports, have bad taste in music, have bad taste in movies, eat gross food, are messy, even believe in a god. 

I just find republicans and their beliefs (I got mine, so screw everyone else) so repugnant, don't think I could have respect for them.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I'd wanna know a few thing first. Like, for example, why they're stupid.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

the cheat said:


> I'd wanna know a few thing first. Like, for example, why they're stupid.


:laugh:


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

I couldn't date a republican or socially conservative person, and the chances of such a person being interested in me is null.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

LonelyLurker said:


> I've got a question.
> 
> Some of you have said something along the lines of "I don't really care about politics". Given that politics touches so many aspects of life, what do you *really* mean by that?


I guess I could see why many do not care much about politics than others. Paying attention to it in the media, reading up on it, researching it, enough to get a more well informed and educated personal view on it, takes a lot of time and effort. For majority of the people with already busy lives, direct urgent responsibilities and worries right in front of them, doing all of those things just to follow and be well informed on politics, really isn't feasible in their situation. They probably feel all of that work just to be a well informed voter for that just *one single vote. *Not worth the time and effort.And they figure majority of the things they are voting on, very likely will only register a very very minimal and probably unnoticeable very slow change on their lives. So they might as well just focus on responsibilities and worries in their lives right in front of them they will matter a lot to them in a bigger instance.

This is why most of the people paying close attention and following politics are older and elder people. People with time on their hands and things to occupy their mind. Younger people are just too busy with their own social, personal and professional lives to want to put too much investment into caring about politics.

In short, I think the investment to put into learning about politics way exceeds the end result of how much politics can affect each individual person. But in the bigger grander picture, politics affect a lot. In a way, this could also represent the selfishness of people. Why should I spend all of this time to follow politics and vote, when others with more time on their hands can do it for me? Then when that rare thing that gets voted and approved isn't what those people want, they become unhappy, even though they themselves didn't even participate in the political voting process.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes. I could probably compartmentalize for someone who was awesome in every other way.


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

I know many people with differing political views, while we clash on some things on others we agree so yes I could. You don't have to agree on everything. I have actually dated people with difffering views.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

Blue Dino said:


> I guess I could see why many do not care much about politics than others. Paying attention to it in the media, reading up on it, researching it, enough to get a more well informed and educated personal view on it, takes a lot of time and effort. For majority of the people with already busy lives, direct urgent responsibilities and worries right in front of them, doing all of those things just to follow and be well informed on politics, really isn't feasible in their situation. They probably feel all of that work just to be a well informed voter for that just *one single vote. *Not worth the time and effort.And they figure majority of the things they are voting on, very likely will only register a very very minimal and probably unnoticeable very slow change on their lives. So they might as well just focus on responsibilities and worries in their lives right in front of them they will matter a lot to them in a bigger instance.
> 
> This is why most of the people paying close attention and following politics are older and elder people. People with time on their hands and things to occupy their mind. Younger people are just too busy with their own social, personal and professional lives to want to put too much investment into caring about politics.


I wouldn't disagree with anything you've said.

The distinction I see is this, if someone has opinions on the state of society/the world then they are political (whether they participate in the system or not), if they truly don't care (have no opinions) then I can't really have too high an opinion of them if I'm honest. If you do have opinions (even if they're actually complete nonsense) then the question is whether you have the courage to express/test them, this is where I suspect the real reason lies but that's obviously just a guess.



Blue Dino said:


> In short, I think the investment to put into learning about politics way exceeds the end result of how much politics can affect each individual person. But in the bigger grander picture, politics affect a lot. In a way, this could also represent the selfishness of people. Why should I spend all of this time to follow politics and vote, when others with more time on their hands can do it for me? Then when that rare thing that gets voted and approved isn't what those people want, they become unhappy, even though they themselves didn't even participate in the political voting process.


Maybe they should try to teach children how politics isn't just stuffy old people lying to everyone, it affects the things they care about too.

But yeah I agree, I must admit that I've found myself asking "don't you think it would have made more sense to show this "passion" when you could have actually prevented it from happening?".

So what do these busy youngsters talk about with each other then, is it all just small talk and gossip?


----------



## RagnarLothbrok (Dec 16, 2016)

I wouldn't really care, as long as they weren't really judgemental or pushy about their views. I'm not someone who cares deeply about politics anyway, I hold views which can be considered to be centre left or centre right depending on the issue.
I voted for brexit and I could imagine a lot of women my age wouldn't date me because of that lol.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Yeah, but not _too_ different. A person's political views are just a representation of their values and I wouldn't want to date somebody whose values are radically different from my own. Obviously we don't have to agree on everything though.


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Cashel said:


> Yeah, but not _too_ different. A person's political views are just a representation of their values and I wouldn't want to date somebody whose values are radically different from my own. Obviously we don't have to agree on everything though.


I know many people with different views. I went to a gay wedding. I told some folks at work, some were like I wouldn't go to a gay wedding. That's their view, not mine. I went to the gay pride parade, again I'm not gay but it was fun, my straight gfs invited me. I do me. :grin2:


----------



## 837506 (Feb 4, 2017)

Kinda like Bill Maher and Ann Coulter, two polar opposites attract. Or Mary Matalin and James Carville. Or my parents, one a scientist and other a religulous. Ultimately politics/religion is what each individual makes of it, not what others think of it.


----------



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)

I don't date anyone who's into politics.

They're crazy!


----------



## DukeDuck (Jul 27, 2016)

LonelyLurker said:


> I didn't know the different races had all agreed on what their political views would be as a collective.:laugh:


And that's why I said that the chances were slim. I didn't say it was impossible, it just wasn't likely. Plus there'd always be potential tension whenever a couple like that discussed ongoing politics.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

DukeDuck said:


> And that's why I said that the chances were slim. I didn't say it was impossible, it just wasn't likely. Plus there'd always be potential tension whenever a couple like that discussed ongoing politics.


But your point is based upon the premise that Mexicans are likely to think a certain way, is that true for white people too or only minorities? Making assumptions about people based on characteristics they didn't choose might not be the most efficient path to an accurate world view. It's a drastically over simplified view of reality which doesn't account for the large number of factors that would actually come in to play.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm not a politically correct person, so I wouldn't care unless they were just downright annoying.


----------



## Moxi (Nov 24, 2015)

I wouldn't mind it, but it is a case-by-case scenario. Someone who disagrees with me on a few key issues, or who prefers a different candidate, but overall shares my values is still a pretty great person to be with. If I disagreed with someone on how people should be treated, more than how issues should be approached or resolved, it's something I'm less tolerant of.


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

DukeDuck said:


> Not if the couple is interracial. I don't think a Mexican girl would date a Trump supporter, chances are very slim. And even if they do, it would go south very soon and they'd break up. (pun intended  )


Many Mexicans are Trump supporters believe it or not. I personally know them. It's Texas and many Mexicans are Catholic! Surprise! I am not Mexican by the way.


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

Xenacat said:


> Many Mexicans are Trump supporters believe it or not. I personally know them. It's Texas and many Mexicans are Catholic! Surprise! I am not Mexican by the way.


See @DukeDuck, seeeeee :O.


----------



## socialbutterflywannabe (Feb 18, 2017)

Been there, done that, got my heart broken, a terrible idea.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Depends. If they're not at least socially liberal, then it's a no for me because they have already implied that they do not support or respect my orientation. Especially anyone involved in the alt-right who believes in segregation and only dating within your own race and thinks my race is inferior although if this were the case, they wouldn't choose to date me anyway. I'm a left-leaning progressive, but I wouldn't mind dating a libertarian, and I have been involved with someone having those views before. 

So radical right-wingers are people I'm going to have a bad time with.


----------



## Usernaming (Feb 17, 2017)

No. Practicing tolerance is fine among acquaintances but I have my limits.


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

Slightly different? Sure. Few people agree _precisely_ on every issue and for every reason. And in those instances, conversation can get a bit boring and just... self-congratulatory?

_Vastly_ different, however, as in like... complete opposites? Nooope. Granted, my definition of politics seems to differ a bit from the colloquial one... But, as I see it, political values are indicative of so much _more_ than "who would you vote into local/state/federal government?" or "to which party are you going to pledge a weirdly dedicated allegiance?" It's an understanding of one's fundamental principles--the things someone values and the way they conceptualize the world. And though I believe that morality is entirely relative and I am constantly shifting and evolving, I couldn't reconcile being in an intimate relationship with someone whose basic principles were at odds with mine.

Friendships? To a degree, why not? It's happened. Romantic involvement? Nah.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Sure as long as she's not a deplorable.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

yes... I think you'd have to be pretty anal to shove aside what might be great personal qualities for the sake of what politics the think. just don't talk about it and it'll never be an issue


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

No, I couldn't date anyone who was a Republican and liked watching sports.


----------



## May19 (Apr 25, 2012)

Depends on what the political views on themselves. There are certain stuff I'm dead set against, and it's hard to even like them and overlook over that. But it's not impossible. It just means that relationship will have strain on it. My ex was homophobic, racist, and sexist. And it was really hard for me to have to overlook that. Especially whenever he tells me that women shouldn't complained and orders me to do certain stuff. It's doable. But is it gonna put a strain on the relationship? Yeah. Would I want to get in a relationship like that again? Not really


----------



## Kandice (Jan 26, 2017)

I am political because my political belief is part of who I am. I would not date anyone with differing opinions from me. This is how it always was for me, but I wouldn't mind being friends with someone different from me.


----------



## Visionary (Apr 13, 2010)

I don't think I would date an extremist. 

but I wouldn't mind dating someone who had a mind of their own, can form own personal opinions, and can think for themselves.


----------

